# A use for left-over ten-wheeler chassis bits?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was gazing at my workbench and something looked familiar. Ah, yes, that ten-wheeler chassis with the driving axle still installed:











I'd been looking at the pictures on the wall, and here's what it reminded me of:











_Can you say 'next project' without drooling...._


For further interesting projects, you may recall this thread:
*More Inspection Locomotives*

Whoah - check out the interesting 'Inspection Cars' at the bottom of this page:
*North East Rails Track Inspection & Non-powered Geometry Cars*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

or the "Star of India"??


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 
I think you must be as 'wacky' as me, with your train ideas. We are brothers, I think! Looks like a cool project. It's calling to you, like my one cylinder I cut off a three cylinder shay motor, called to me. LOTS of work, but great fun.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a cool project to start. Looks like a lot of detail work. Can't wait to see yours. I have two older big haulers just trying to figure out what to do with them. LTER rjd


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The issue, of course, is that all those inspection cars are standard gauge... Whatever I end up with won't be an exact model or even close. 

But then, I already made a little speeder out of a stomper, modelled on the restored 'Casey Jones' car at the NY State Museum - then when I looked closely, I realised I was modelling a standard gauge prototype. Some liberties had to be taken, and maybe will have to be taken again this time. 

The Reading's "Black Diamond" 2-2-2 is still around, so that might be a good place to start. Or maybe I don't want too much prototypical info!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that is definitely a cool, fun project! I love stuff like that.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

you mean this http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/nychrr29.jpg


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack Thompsons done one of those, do a seach mate.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice photo, Dana. Yes, something like that. 

Rod - Jack's stuff is in the thread I linked above. He'll be running his unit at Rog's next weekend and we'll be discussing left-over B'mann bits - he has the cab of his 4-4-0 sitting on his bench, and my 2-8-0 is waiting for a cab and boiler....


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

that ten-wheeler chassis with the driving axle still installed

does that mean, that the 4-6-0 Bachmann has just one geardriven driving axle?


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, all variants - as far as I know - have a single drive axle.


-Kurt


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks, Kurt


----------

